# One Step Ahead offers disturbing product



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

I can't even begin to explain how much theis product makes me mad

I really liked One Step Ahead - but this product makes me so mad. If it makes you angry too, would you consider writing an email to them here [email protected]

Here is the letter I wrote to them:

To Whom It May Concern,
Our family has previously ordered from One Step Ahead on at least two occasions in the past and has been very happy. Sadly after receiving my Spring 2005 catalog in the mail today I can no longer say I will order again, or recommend you (as I often have) to others.

On page 21 you offer product #07848, the Thumb Guard, as a measure to prevent children from sucking their thumbs. There are so many things about this device that anger me, but on the lowest level, and a level that your company should consider most, is HOW would a 3, 4, or 5 year old play with this device on their hand? An object like this is the equivalent of taping your child's mouth shut to stop incessant chattering, using bad words, or yelling in public. Would One Step Ahead carry a product to seal a child's mouth shut? I do not think so, which is why I find it perplexing to find this item in your catalog.

There are other, more gentle options, available for parents to help with this problem. Something like bitter nail polish (used to prevent nail biting) would make thumb sucking less attractive to a child. In addition, a child who receives support, love and attention can often transition out of this habit without the use of such a primitive device.

I was under the impression that your company gave tremendous thought and careful attention when selecting the products your carry. Apparently you changed your policy or allowed a product into your coffers that is inconsistent with the company mission listed on your web site:

"Our mission is to make life easier for parents, more enriching for children, and more enjoyable for the entire family. Our goal is to provide babies, children and their parents with the very finest products available. "

An item such as this perhaps makes the life of the parent easier, but cannot be "enjoyable" or "enriching" for children - your real customer base. Please consider removing this item from your inventory - it is not one of the "very finest products available" and certainly something this family finds both disturbing and offensive.

Yours sincerely,


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

That is awful. What is this, the week of horrible products? I wrote a letter to them as well, but it wasn't nearly as eloquent as yours! So disturbing, what is wrong with people???


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I saw that! I thought it was odd (although I'm not sure I agree with the bitter nail polish idea either...I used that for nailbiting and it's AWFUL!). That thumb guard looks uncomfortable, and I wonder if it would mess up their fine motor skills having their hand all splinted like that??


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Amazing...what people will not do to inflict conformity on other for $.


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

What a horrible device!

However, I do not agree with the bitter nail polish stuff either because there are chemicals in it that are toxic And alot of times nail polish in it's self is toxic! Eww!


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

And they charge 70 bucks for it.


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

Simplicity - I agree but I did want to point out there were other methods ya' know, and interestingly enought if you see the bold text below they say using the nail polish is just as detrimental as braces such as these. These are the emails that went back and forth yesterday between me and them:

******EMAIL #1 FROM THEM******
> > Dear Julie,
> >
> > Thank you for contacting us. We appreciate your
> > feedback, and it has been forwarded to the
> > appropriate department.
> >
> > ****Please include original message with reply****
> >
> > Thank you for choosing
> > One Step Ahead
> > Krissy

***********EMAIL #2 MY REPLY***********
>
> Wow now I am even more disssapointed!
>
> Apparently you are more careless, and unwilling to
> listen than first suspected. You can't even get my
> name correct - which I spelled on the bottom of my
> letter. My name is ******, not Julie thank you.
>
> And exactly which department is the "appropriate
> department" anyways?
>
>

************EMAIL 3****************
--- Questions <[email protected]> wrote:

> Dear ,
>
> Thank you for your response. I apologize for
> addressing you by the incorrect name. Your feedback
> was forwarded to the buyer of our One Step Ahead
> products, for their review and information. We have
> read your feedback, and again, do apologize. We do
> not state that this is the only way to end the habit
> of thumb sucking, but rather that this item is an
> aid to help children stop sucking their thumbs, or
> to go along with other methods. There is a link on
> the page of the thumb guard,
>
http://www.onestepahead.com/custserv...iContentID=110
> which brings you to an article which does mention
> other methods. *The article states:
>
> How can you help your child stop thumb sucking? Most
> experts agree that negative deterrents-such as
> bitter-tasting substances or elbow splints that
> restrict arm movement-are ineffective, if not
> detrimental. However, most agree that praise and
> reward systems can make a positive difference,
> provided a child actually wants to stop. (Often,
> peer pressure will provide sufficient motivation,
> particularly once a child reaches school age.)*
>
> ****Please include original message with reply****
>
> Thank you for choosing
> One Step Ahead
> Krissy,

***************EMAIL #4 *****************
Thank you Krissy. One last question though. *Why if
the article posted on your site says
"How can you help your child stop thumb sucking? Most
experts agree that negative deterrents-such as
bitter-tasting substances or elbow splints that
restrict arm movement-are ineffective, if not
detrimental."*
would you carry a product that is virtualy the same
as restricting arm movements? Please forward that
along to the buying department too.

Yours,

*************EMAIL 5***************

Dear

Thank you for your response. We have forwarded that information as
well.

****Please include original message with reply****

Thank you for choosing
One Step Ahead
Krissy,
Customer Support Department

*******

I hope they stop carrying it!!


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope they remove it also!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

From the OSA site...

Quote:

Choose Small 3-4 yrs., Medium 5-6 yrs., or Large 7-15 yrs








: I'm sorry, but I'd like to see a 15 yr old wear that and not simply cut it off!

Sorry, but I think One Step Ahead sells mostly useless and horrible products. This coming from them doesn't suprise me at all.


----------



## peaceful herbivore (Mar 17, 2005)

Ew, it looks like some kind of torture device from the middle ages or something...completely creepy.

I sucked my thumb until I was probably 7 or so and I have no teeth issues. I realize some kids do, but I think things like thumb sucking get WAY too much blame for what would probably be teeth issues regardless.

Anyway, weird, creepy, disturbing product...


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:

Thumbsucking only becomes a problem if it continues beyond age four or five-the time at which the permanent front teeth are preparing to erupt. Continued thumbsucking can damage the permanent teeth and the bones of the jaw, causing protruding upper teeth, crooked lower teeth, and a narrow upper palate.
I'm sure I sucked on my various fingers while I was a baby, but I didn't at all past about two. (I asked my mom about it) I had horrible crooked teeth until I got my braces on when I was a teenager. I'm certain that thumbsucking had nothing to do with it. It was just heredity.


----------



## darlindeliasmom (Nov 19, 2001)

My dd is in the second grade, and a classmate of hers came to school with this on BOTH of her hands...Her parents have tried many things; some days she has bandaids on her thumbs, probably coated with some solution...yuk!

Here's the thing...the poor child was just started in school too early, and I suspect from conversations with her mom, pushed into independence too early. She's the youngest child, and I think mom saw her greater than usual dependency needs as "spoiled baby" because of her place in the birth order.

But her thumbsucking goes along with her whole dreamy baby-faced, still in like a preschool magic world in her head look... She is demonstrably not ready for the demands of 2nd grade, and is trying desperately to cope (by sucking her thumbs, by sneaking a lovey into her desk).

There are worse things than sucking your thumb, I think as i watch her. My heart aches...

And yeah, how EXACTLY was she supposed to do her schoolwork with thosde contraptions on?

PS. I'm alos not a big fan of One Step Ahead...think they feed on our fears


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

This is in the catergory of that stupid thing they sell to parents that practically velcros them to the bed all in the best interests of the child of course!!!


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

deliasmom







!!!! that poor baby.

i read once that chimps (no offense to anyone) were often found to suck their thumbs and fingers for excessive periods if separated from the breast or their mothers prematurely - it really makes me think of this when reading this little girls story.

for anyone else offended please consider writing a two second email.

i think OSA has some really silly things - but i really like some of their other stuff. it depends.....


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

I wrote an email

don't know if it's cos I live in China, but the links in the original email didn't work anymore

hope this is a sign they removed them from the website!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I sent an email also, advising them to remove this product and replace it with an age appropriate book to help children stop sucking their thumbs.
My sister still sucks her thumb at age 18. My mother, a pediatrician, tried everything to stop it, to no avail. In her case, it's purely a psychological problem, and until she feels 100% safe and secure on her own, it won't stop- regardless of how many problems it has caused her (multiple retainers, braces, TMJ). And she was breastfed for two years! lol.
really bad product though. Anything that could stop a 3 yr old from coloring a picture is bad in my book.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

I'm sorry, but I'd like to see a 15 yr old wear that and not simply cut it off!
Perhaps it is for older children who are unconscious thumb suckers? My sister could go during the day without sucking but once she fell asleep, in it would pop.


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

Great letter. I saw that product in their catalog last fall and called and had them take me off their mailing list. Some people just don't understand human nature, do they? They think kids are like Pavlov's dogs. Sad......


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

I sucked my thumb at least until I was 7, maybe older. No major problems here, either.

I definitely think that as a child I did not get all of the nurturing I needed and that's why I sucked my thumb.

I think parents dislike it b/c it embarasses them. nOt because there are genuine health risks.

I'll write an email.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, nice. Why instead of these devices the parents don't look into the underlying reason for such behaviour?

Sheesh. Firing off an email too.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

I sucked my thumb until I was almost 13 years old. And I did need braces and it was b/c of the sucking. I had the classic buck teeth up top. I seriously doubt it was hereditary, unless I got it from some long dead generation that there are no photos of.

I decided to quit the day my braces came off. Cold turkey. Nothing anyone said or did before that made any difference. By the time I decided to quit I was sucking my thumb in my sleep, not even aware I was doing it.

I'll go out on a limb and say a population like mine could've used this device. Except a sock on your hand accomplishes the same thing for a helluvalot less money. I think there is a market for older kids who WANT to quit but can't. What I don't get is why anyone would spend the money. This sounds like many other child/infant products in that a much cheaper, homegrown substitute would work just fine but, I swear, put any product in a fancy catalog, get some md or phd to slap an endorsement on it and it becomes a "must-have".


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i don't see the problem with it.what is the big deal?


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I also sucked my thumb until I was 10 years old. It was awful and I would have done anything to stop. My teeth are pushed forward, I have a severe overbite because my palette was actually pushed out by it







My mom tried everything. It was embarrassing and harmful to my self esteem. I would like to think that a couple weeks in that device would have prevented years of problems. After my experience, my poor mother was terrified that her other children would suffer the same problem and immediately offered them pacifiers if she saw them suck a thumb. At least the pacifier could be thrown away one day. I was the only thumb-sucker out of 6 kids and I'm the only nail biter. I bite my nails until they bleed... I think that this device, used under the right circumstances could help some children. I wish we could have found something to help me.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I agree with who ever said it looked like a medieval torture device. That's exactly what I thought when I first saw it.


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I sucked my middle & ring finger together. (DD #2 does the same thing, she started whan she was like 2 weeks old). When I was in 3rd grade I went to see an orthodontist. He made an impression of my fingers, to keep as a reminder. (They didn't leave my house). He also had my mom tape up my fingers with medical tape. He told us to change it rarely, because I wouldn't suck them with that on there. At bedtime (which was my toughest time of day) he had my mom tape a tounge depressor to the inside of the bend in my arm. I physically could not suck them at that point. I had bruises on the arm wher the tounge depressor was. It sounds aweful! I was actually on board, because I wanted to stop, but couldn't on my own. My teeth were suffering. I wore braces for 6 years. I think if a parent was using this device against the childs will, than that is just WRONG!


----------



## briansmama (Oct 14, 2005)

[/Quote]The thing is, he wants to stop, but the habit is so strong that he can't control his unconscious need to put the thumb in his mouth. During the day, a band-aid is enough. But, socks, mittens, and bandages all have found their way off his thumb at night. He simply got used to the taste of mavala stop and tabasco. So, he wants physical restraint, and it's his choice. We would prefer a simple reward-based system (which we will still use, as well), but by itself, it wasn't working. His inability to attain the reward became a self-induced punishment, which just exacerbated the problem.

I think the confusion here is in assuming that parents are buying these things, tying their kids down, and forcing their kids to use them. That simply isn't a valid assumption. These are much less invasive than dental appliances, less expensive, and have a similar effect (if the child wants to stop). You will know if it's torture, because the child will switch fingers out of stress if so, or even find a way to remove them on their own.

If the kid wants it, it's not torture. If the kid doesn't want it, it isn't going to work, anyway. At $80 shipped, you had best be sure the kid wants it. But, I see nothing wrong with it when used in the proper circumstances.[/QUOTE]

At first, I thought that this device was disturbing, too. But after reading this post, I now agree with using it if a child asks for the intervention.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

i personally dislike this product. and will email the comp.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

So, a related question. My 3 year old's thumb sucking has started affecting his teeth, according to his pediatric dentist. And he wants me to get one of these devices for my son. It's three or four weeks, and then perhaps he won't thumb suck anymore, and his teeth won't be damaged? Is it really that horrible? I'm not trying to debate...I'm just asking for a clarification of why perhaps I shouldn't get this device. (If this comes off as debate-ish I'm sorry and I'll edit this post.)


----------



## shanagirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Can't wait to see the nose picking guard...










Seriously, this is awful.


----------



## shanagirl (Oct 24, 2005)

...out of the mouths of babes--my daughter just looked at it and said, "Poor kid, they can't bend their thumb!"


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Just feeling defensive. Someone said "lack of nurturing" or some such for why they sucked their thumb.

My DS#2 is a thumbsucker, and he nursed on demand till he weaned at 3.5, and he is, well, nurtured. Or so I try.










Actually just posted a thread about this in The Childhood Years the other day. Anyone with any weaning-from-the-thumb advice, I'll happily take it there.

And yeah, the contraption from the OP looks horrifying.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A*
So, a related question. My 3 year old's thumb sucking has started affecting his teeth, according to his pediatric dentist. And he wants me to get one of these devices for my son. It's three or four weeks, and then perhaps he won't thumb suck anymore, and his teeth won't be damaged? Is it really that horrible? I'm not trying to debate...I'm just asking for a clarification of why perhaps I shouldn't get this device. (If this comes off as debate-ish I'm sorry and I'll edit this post.)

My 4 year old's thumb sucking is affecting his teeth too, and I had quite a disagreement with his pediatric dentist about it. I simply feel that for most thumb suckers, the need/desire to suck is so strong, using a device like this against the child's will is simply cruel. If/when my son desires to stop sucking and asks for help, we will discuss our options. Right now his thumb means an awful lot to him and I refuse to take it away. My daughter who never sucked her thumb will need braces too, I had them, dh needed them, most of it is genetic IMO.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Merpk*
Just feeling defensive. Someone said "lack of nurturing" or some such for why they sucked their thumb.

My DS#2 is a thumbsucker, and he nursed on demand till he weaned at 3.5, and he is, well, nurtured. Or so I try.


I was far less than AP with my first, and she didn't suck her thumb, I was pretty AP with my second, and he does, I am *very* AP with my last, and he's a thumbsucker too, some just enjoy it- it's not your fault! (my boys both started at 18 months)


----------



## shanagirl (Oct 24, 2005)

I think any product that gets strapped onto a child's body and inhibits normal movement is ...one step in the wrong direction (forgive me. I never liked that "One Step Ahead" name and all it implies). My daughter used to chew her hair constantly. She would have these thick matted cords on her head and I really was at a loss for how to stop it because it was totally habitual and unconscious. I can only imagine the product that could be developed for it-- hot sauce on the hair, plastic guards, etc. But I just talked to her about it and pulled her hair back during the day. Probably for about two years she chewed her hair. Then it stopped when she was about five. I just now asked her what made her stop. She said, well, I didn't like to do it in public and one day we were out and we were really busy and I was having so much fun I just forgot to do it, and then later I realized I forgot to do it and I thought, if I forgot and didn't miss it, maybe I don't have to do it.

So I think a certain development of consciousness helps as they get older. I just really don't like devices because they rarely feel right--even one made commercially is not going to be sized for an indvidual child's hand. And the artificiality of it, and its presence, implies that something is 'wrong.'

I think these little physical habits children have: thumbsucking, hair chewing, nose picking, crotch fiddling-- are by and large NORMAL things they grow out of, either through increasing consciousness and social awareness, or when the habit no longer provides the soothing it did at an earlier age. I think devices focus a severe and artificial restriction and imply something is really wrong with what they are doing -- we have to put this on you to make you stop. I think the device actually sends the message that they won't be able to do it on their own, when in fact they can over time and that's the important lesson and experience.

Help me understand-- I know lots of children who have sucked their thumbs and grow out of it. Is it really known to be the cause of teeth problems? I just haven't seen this personally among the children I've known who sucked their thumbs.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah kids grow out of it.

My uncle hasn't.

He's 56-57 years old and still pops his thumb in his mouth when he passes out drunk, which is quite often, since he is an alcoholic.

I think of it as AA for thumb suckers. Some can quit on their own, some can't. It's when the kid realizes it's a problem and asks for help then you help, and all other options are exhausted. Last resort.

like any "Device" it can be misused....


----------



## Anuska (Nov 13, 2005)

How awful.....and did you see the price? Good gosh I can't imagine a parent buying this contraption. I had two thumbsuckers and they are now 19 and 16....with no mouth or teeth problems at all.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
Just feeling defensive. Someone said "lack of nurturing" or some such for why they sucked their thumb.

My DS#2 is a thumbsucker, and he nursed on demand till he weaned at 3.5, and he is, well, nurtured. Or so I try.










Actually just posted a thread about this in The Childhood Years the other day. Anyone with any weaning-from-the-thumb advice, I'll happily take it there.

And yeah, the contraption from the OP looks horrifying.










Yeah I kinda feel bad too. My dd is a thumb sucker. I tried so hard to provide all her sucking needs. I tried to replace her thumb with my breast, but she would get pissed.

I wonder if it is genetic because there are at least half a dozen people on each side of our families that sucked their thumb for a long time. I sucked my thumb until 11 with no problems.

I have a friend who used that product with her two year old, and it worked. She is rather AP too, but I plan to just let my dd stop whenever she wants even if she is 16.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

The following is not intended in a debating manner, if you find it so pm me and I'll delete.

I'm not sure there are reasons underlying that behavior. Thumb sucking is comforting, helps you sleep. I can't think why I ever stopped....

Oh, now I remember...







When I was older than 3-4 but I'm not clear on the actual age my parents began to try to get me to stop sucking my thumb. I only sucked my thumb at night, in my sleep. My mom used the bitter nail paint. I chewed it off (probably swallowing disgusting amounts) and proceeded to suck my thumb. Night after night until she gave up. I don't know how they got me to stop, but I think it was when she threatened to put panty hose on my hands (with the crotch behind my back) under my shirt so I couldn't remove it.

Reading that it sounds like they were horrible parents. I remember how awful that time frame was, the nasty taste of that nail polish and fear at being essentially straightjacketed. However, I do see why they did it, even if I don't agree with their methods. Even that young I had a severe overbite, now I only have four teeth on either side that touch. I would require surgery, top and bottom jaw broken and wired together. I have not gotten it yet, as I am TTC DC#2 and the process involves numerous Xrays.

I think there are worse things, like dippng the childs thumb in pepper (if you don't know that story search News and Current Events). I do believe the device is intended to be used at night. I think that some parents will believe their dentists that it needs to stop and keep trying until they find something that works (which can have very bad results on the child). That actually seems a pretty tame way of doing it. IMO.

IRT PP's... I don't know if finding the root problem or underlyiing issues would help a child to stop...although most families where the parents go to measures like this probably do have issues...I don't think they are the types of families to bother IYKWIM. I think thumbsucking probably just feels good. In fact I just stuck my thumb in my mouth







and i can totally imagine sleeping like this. Very soothing.

In regards to the struggle to quit/ need to quit to avoid dental problems its very sad all the way around.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

deleted (doesn't fit with forum guidelines)


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't have much to add, except that my sister (now 31) was and is traumatized by my dad's obsessive need to prevent her from sucking her thumb. She sucked her thumb til she was in her early teens, primarily because my father was so maniacal about her stopping. She still feels upset when we talk about it!

And by the way, she has beautiful teeth. It's a myth that thumb sucking always causes tooth problems. If you have a predisposition toward gnarly teeth, then you'll have gnarly teeth no matter what.

I, on the other hand, sucked my two middle fingers. I was the oldest. No one ever tried to get me to quit, why? I don't know. I stopped on my own by the time I was 5 I think. I think it was because she was the "baby", as has been said in an earlier post, perhaps my dad felt it was "spoiled" behavior. I had an overbite and needed significant orthodonty because of my rather small mouth - not because I sucked my fingers!

I can't even tell you how many people I know who sucked their thumb and don't have tooth problems. Sometimes I think that it's a way for parents to blame the kids and not face the fact that maybe it came from them? :LOL seriously just kidding!


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Who would subject their child to that medieval torture device! ARG!

I don't have much to add, except that my sister (now 31) was and is traumatized by my dad's obsessive need to prevent her from sucking her thumb. She sucked her thumb til she was in her early teens, primarily because my father was so maniacal about her stopping. She still feels upset when we talk about it!

And by the way, she has beautiful teeth. It's a myth that thumb sucking always causes tooth problems. If you have a predisposition toward gnarly teeth, then you'll have gnarly teeth no matter what.

I, on the other hand, sucked my two middle fingers. I was the oldest. No one ever tried to get me to quit, why? I don't know. I stopped on my own by the time I was 5 I think. I think it was because she was the "baby", as has been said in an earlier post, perhaps my dad felt it was "spoiled" behavior. I had an overbite and needed significant orthodonty because of my rather small mouth - not because I sucked my fingers!

I can't even tell you how many people I know who sucked their thumb and don't have tooth problems. Sometimes I think that it's a way for parents to blame the kids and not face the fact that maybe it came from them?







seriously, just kidding!


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Okay, I just have to say that I had a wonderful Dad, despite this episode







he passed away when I was 21 and I still feel weird criticizing him....


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mainegirl*
Oh, nice. Why instead of these devices the parents don't look into the underlying reason for such behaviour?

THANK YOU & AMEN!!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I don't have much to add, except that my sister (now 31) was and is traumatized by my dad's obsessive need to prevent her from sucking her thumb. She sucked her thumb til she was in her early teens, primarily because my father was so maniacal about her stopping. She still feels upset when we talk about it!

And by the way, she has beautiful teeth. It's a myth that thumb sucking always causes tooth problems. If you have a predisposition toward gnarly teeth, then you'll have gnarly teeth no matter what.

I, on the other hand, sucked my two middle fingers. I was the oldest. No one ever tried to get me to quit, why? I don't know. I stopped on my own by the time I was 5 I think. I think it was because she was the "baby", as has been said in an earlier post, perhaps my dad felt it was "spoiled" behavior. I had an overbite and needed significant orthodonty because of my rather small mouth - not because I sucked my fingers!

I can't even tell you how many people I know who sucked their thumb and don't have tooth problems. Sometimes I think that it's a way for parents to blame the kids and not face the fact that maybe it came from them? :LOL seriously just kidding!

Yes I was traumatized by people trying to get me to quit too. That is why I will never say anything mean about dd's thumb sucking or try to get her to quit. She will stop when she doesn't need it any more.


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

Another long term thumb sucker here, with perfectly good teeth. Ok, I'll confess I sucked my thumb every night till I met my Dh in my adult yrs. Like the pp said it just felt good. Why not? Cigarette smoking is socially acceptable but not thumb sucking? It's a sad world.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Posts that were debating the call to action have been removed. If you have issues with the decisions I make as a moderator - PLEASE PM ME. I will answer you and there is usually a reason I do what I do.

This thread is about the product offered by One Step Ahead, not about reasons for thumb sucking, dental problems relating to thumb sucking or anything other than writing letters to the company to protest this product.

If you wish to start a thread discussing the pros & cons of thumb sucking, then take it to Parenting Issues, Life with a Babe or The Childhood Years.

Thank you.


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG. Here's my letter.

Dear One Step Ahead,
I always look forward to your catalogs, and have purchased wonderful products from your company in the past. However, I was appalled to see the new product featured on your website, the Thumbguard. Young children and babies suck their thumbs...and most don't enter high school or college still doing it. Hence, I am saddened to see you promoting a device that looks like a medieval restraint for a young child ---for thumb sucking?
What terrifies me most is that for every sane parent who views this device for what it truly is --cruel/possibly interfering with fine motor skills-- there will be an uneducated parent who actually thinks that it is useful.
I urge your company to rethink its stance on child safety and development.
Thank you.


----------



## BabyDakota (Jan 5, 2006)

At first glance, it made me think of a muzzle.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanagirl*
Is it really known to be the cause of teeth problems? I just haven't seen this personally among the children I've known who sucked their thumbs.


Just answering this question--My son is developing an open bite because of his vigorous thumb sucking--his two bottom teeth are getting pushed in, and his two top teeth are getting pushed way out, creating a hole.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Once again - I have removed posts for debating.

NO DEBATING IN ACTIVISM.

If you see someone doing this, then the best choice is to report the post. Please don't make snarky comments back, that just means I have to remove your post as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A*
Just answering this question--My son is developing an open bite because of his vigorous thumb sucking--his two bottom teeth are getting pushed in, and his two top teeth are getting pushed way out, creating a hole.

ITA, although I am very much against making children stop thumb sucking, or even making them feel badly about doing it, it *can* ruin their teeth in some cases, my son's bite is really wrecked from his sucking. On another note though, my dentist from childhood (and orthodontist later) told my mother that my high palate (sp?) was due to her letting me suck my fingers as a child, then, when my dd was born and I sawe a a LC for BFing issues, she determined that my dd had a high palate, making it hurt to nurse (hurt me), so- clearly, it was genetic in that case, and not due to thumb sucking.

Oh, and someone mentioned parents "looking into underlying reasons for such behaviors", I am all kinds of curious what you think those "underlying reasons" might be, some babies suck their thumbs in utero, do they have "underlying reasons" too?


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I think this kind of device would embarass a child.







: There really has to be a better way to help children learn new behaviors.


----------

